# Hi from England



## willievergetbig (Oct 24, 2010)

Dear members
thanks for allowing me to enter your forum, i have been weight training not particularly successfully for the last 30 years or so on and off. I was getting very bored in the gym in recent years but have recently discovered or rediscovered the potential of Heavy Duty or HIT training, i started the basic routine from the late great Mike Mentzer's first book and have been encouraged by some slight gains, however rediscovering HD and cutting down on volume and resting more seems to have given me a renewed enthusiasm to get back to the gym.

So i hope to glean knowledge from the more experienced HIT trainers on the forum and ask some questions and share any experiences.

Best wishes and good luck
williever


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*willievergetbig* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 24, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## markpotter (Oct 25, 2010)

hi guy,
i am from india.welcome to our comunity.this forum is for new commer.u share questions u want to know.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

British myself mate 

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to IronMagazine!

Best wishing with your lifting.


----------



## Bryan_R.F. (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey there - Best of luck in reaching your goals


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

How are you great to haveyou here


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yea


----------



## willievergetbig (Nov 5, 2010)

*thanks*

hi
many thanks for welcome, i hope perhaps to contribute something in due course, i have been weight training with relatively little success for 30 years (for a variety of reasons i have been very inconsitent with training)
but since discovering HD Mentzer type training i have made perhaps more progress in 6 weeks than in the previous 10 years, i am a 55 year old guy and in a sense am my own experiment in this type of training, 

i have been quite surprised at the general differences of opinion that i have seen on the net generally about HD HIT, it certainly seems to divide opinion often radically.

as i have read it so far (i have bought Mike's last book High intensitity training the mentzer way) he is simply saying be rational in your approach and seek to be precise in the number of sets, frequency of gym visits, in particular i have been struck by the sense in the idea that we all cannot recover in the same time period, its certainly interesting and challenging and has given me some new enthusiam for training again.

i have been shocked somewhat at how fatigued i have been by doing a relatively few number of sets, (which no doubt is due to actually working hard for a change!!) in general perhaps for the first time i am now trying to work 'seriously', 

the HD training seems to me to have produced much better focus and concentration in my workouts, also i have been determined to log my progress accurately, something that i think is somewhat 'easier' with so few sets to focus on.

anyhoo on with the experiment!
Cheers will


----------



## superted (Nov 5, 2010)

willievergetbig said:


> hi
> many thanks for welcome, i hope perhaps to contribute something in due course, i have been weight training with relatively little success for 30 years (for a variety of reasons i have been very inconsitent with training)
> but since discovering HD Mentzer type training i have made perhaps more progress in 6 weeks than in the previous 10 years, i am a 55 year old guy and in a sense am my own experiment in this type of training,
> 
> ...



Logging your progress is a great idea mate

The help that i have recieved as a result of logging mine has been invaluable, i have side stepped may a pit fall as a result of solid advice from the boards


----------

